# Any LA-based haunts casting?



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello everybody!

My name is Alex. I'm a Los Angeles-based stilt walker. I'm looking for a smaller scale haunt that might be interested in casting a stilt performer. If you want to communicate more, please email me at [email protected]

I assumed this would be the place to post this, but if it's not, let me know that too.


----------

